# Fishing under sail



## slidercat (Jul 13, 2008)

We went out on our little cat Slider Saturday, but at daybreak, Choctawhatchee Bay was *rough.*



http://slidercat.com/blog/wordpress/?p=161



Some folks here might find this interesting.



Ray


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

Ray,



Enjoyed your write up. Take a look at my signature, you are not alone. 





> I don?t get it. If you?re going to be out there anyway, why not trail a line and see what you get? It doesn?t have to be an elaborate effort, but it adds an element of anticipation to the sailing, and if you get lucky, a fine meal too.




Thanks,


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Right on!

We are the original "Hybrid" boats. I have been fishing off my sailboats over 30 years.

As soon as I clear the pass, I have lines in the water. We lived aboard, cruised and fished our Cal 46 from May 1988 until early 2007. We will be back out there!










Our Cal 46 Satori in the background and our Cal 25 in front.

We also have two center consoles, Trophy 22 is for sale.

Give me a call and all of us "Sailing Anglers" get together at my place.

Tom


----------

